# Suspension problem



## dirtysouthb13 (Mar 9, 2005)

i have a 94 le 4dr and i have h&r springs and tokico shocks on it..... i also have 17" rims on it....when i have 2 or more people in it and hit a bump or something in the road the back tire rubs on the inside of the tire well...what can i do to fix this?????


----------



## dirtysouthb13 (Mar 9, 2005)

*i guess i stumped u guys*



dirtysouthb13 said:


> i have a 94 le 4dr and i have h&r springs and tokico shocks on it..... i also have 17" rims on it....when i have 2 or more people in it and hit a bump or something in the road the back tire rubs on the inside of the tire well...what can i do to fix this?????


no 1 has a response


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's not a suspension problem, you got the wrong offset on your wheels.

and if this were a suspension problem, this would have been in the wrong forum.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

dirtysouthb13 said:


> i have a 94 le 4dr and i have h&r springs and tokico shocks on it..... i also have 17" rims on it....when i have 2 or more people in it and hit a bump or something in the road the back tire rubs on the inside of the tire well...what can i do to fix this?????


Get rid of the 17s.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

I wouldn't get rid of the 17s yet just get rid of your friends who ride in the back. But seriously, if you are sure the wheels are rubbing on inside of the wheel well you might have the wrong wheel offset or your tires might be a little too wide.


----------



## dirtysouthb13 (Mar 9, 2005)

*????*



98Midnight said:


> I wouldn't get rid of the 17s yet just get rid of your friends who ride in the back. But seriously, if you are sure the wheels are rubbing on inside of the wheel well you might have the wrong wheel offset or your tires might be a little too wide.


my tires are 205/40ZR17 ive seen this size on other sentras and it fits fine


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

dirtysouthb13 said:


> i have a 94 le 4dr and i have h&r springs and tokico shocks on it..... i also have 17" rims on it....when i have 2 or more people in it and hit a bump or something in the road the back tire rubs on the inside of the tire well...what can i do to fix this?????


Where, exactly, is it hitting? Remove a wheel and look for signs. If it is the shock or the fender lip, the wheel offset is wrong for your car. If it is the splash shield, the springs are too soft.

To cure this you can try replacing the shocks with KYB AGXs set to a high damping rate to control wheel movement.

Lew


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

That's also assuming your suspension bushings are all in good shape, you have functioning bumpstops, and your wheel offset is correct.

4th and 5th gne Maximas have a problem with rear wheel travel once you lower them. they only have about 1.5" of travel back there, and you have to run insane offsets to keep from rubbing the fender lip in the back. part of the big problem is they have a 1" lip on them where the rear bumper meets the sheet metal on the body. that can easily be fixed with a dremel and some touchup paint, and it's pretty obvious where it's rubbing when you pull off a wheel and look around.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dirtysouthb13 said:


> my tires are 205/40ZR17 ive seen this size on other sentras and it fits fine



like I said, the problem is the WHEELS, you got the wrong OFFSET.

you can't just go buy a set of wheels without considering offset man. It's not that simple.

and like i said, it's not a suspension problem.


----------

